# How to contact a landlord about their tenants



## Unimpressed (19 Apr 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me.
I living in the same estate for a few years now and loved the general appeal of the estate when we first moved in. however in the last year the quality of the estate has dimished due to the new next door neighbours. My owners of next door moved out last summer and started to rent their house out. The tenants are not the most desirable tenants and while I know that other people have worse things happening with their neighbours than I do, I still feel like a have a case to complain to the landlord.

Firstly, the amount of rubbish at the side entrance has built up and they obviously have no intention of getting rid of it. The front garden is covered in toys (even in winter when the kids where not playing with them) which looks appalling. It looks like a tip in the front which it NEVER looked like before. 

On top of this I have been woken up on a number of occassions with the parents shouting outside (friday night was the most recent time).

Finally I suspect there may be some sort of drug dealing going on as there are so many odd looking cars arriving and leaving in five minutes at all times. (neighbours look like they might use drugs too).

One of our other neighbours has been unable to sell their house and we all deem the new tenants to be a contribution to that. They have really brought the estate down. Anyone who walks past the house just stares in, its unbelievable the state the front is. 

I am just wondering does anyone know of the correct way to get in contact with the landlord? I have checked the PRTB but the house is not registered on it. I have a feeling the guards will do nothing, so I really need to contact the landlord (he rarely comes round but next time I see him I'll nab him, but I've no idea when that'll be). I will also attempt to contact the council tomorrow but dont know if they have jurisdiction with this.

I would really appreciate anyone's advice.
Thanks


----------



## Mommah (19 Apr 2009)

Have you checked the phone book?
Do you know where he works?


----------



## Bessa (19 Apr 2009)

As regards the litter problem, your local litter warden should be able to help.


----------



## Unimpressed (19 Apr 2009)

Thanks, I only know the landlords first name unfortunately so can't check the phonebook. And I think getting the local litter warden involved wont solve the problem in the long term because they are not the type of people who will keep the place respectable if you know what I mean. 

I really need to make an official complaint but in light of the drug issue I dont want to go directly to the tenants.


----------



## Mommah (19 Apr 2009)

Can you check the land registry to see who the house is registered to?


----------



## Bessa (19 Apr 2009)

But the litter warden will be able to get in touch with the landlord.


----------



## Unimpressed (19 Apr 2009)

The land registry? Would that give me contact details do you know? I know freedom of information is pretty tight these days.
didn't realise the litter warden would have to get in touch with the land lord, thats good.


----------



## S.L.F (19 Apr 2009)

Get in touch with the PRTB they might give you the name of the landlords.

As for the house being in a state I don't see how that any of your business.

Rubbish in the side of the house is none of your concern unless it is a health issue.

The county council will do nothing unless it is a council property and the litter warden will do nothing because they have not littered a public ground.

The best person to speak to is the Landlord.

I wish you luck I think you are going to need it...

...........................................................................

>>>Mods PLEASE move this to the correct forum<<<


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Apr 2009)

Previous threads on 

S.L.F.,

Any more orders while you're at it


----------



## twofor1 (19 Apr 2009)

Unimpressed said:


> Thanks, I only know the landlords first name unfortunately so can't check the phonebook.


 
If your area is covered by a Thom’s Directory http://www.thoms.ie/content/index.asp (hard copies are available in your local library) it should have the name of the owner, you could then try to find him/her in the phone book.


----------



## dogfish (19 Apr 2009)

Had the same problem when owner moved out and rented the house next to me. The House was raided by the Garda drugs unit last week and over 10,000 worth of drugs got. Tenants moved out the next day. 
Take down the number plates of the cars calling around. Contact the local drugs unit or community police. If the cars are registrated to known drug users they will should be able to a warrent to search.


----------



## Brianne (19 Apr 2009)

It might be worth asking your local postman if he has a name and address for the previous owners as you would like to contact them. If the litter is an ongoing situation, contact the relevant county council and outline your concerns. Litter left lying around constitutes a health risk as it will draw rodents and they can be forced to clean up. Check the electoral roll in the library and you may be able to get the previous owner's name from that and hence contact him. Also check with the council to know if they keep a register of rented properties, I'm not sure about that, if he is not with PRTB, chances are he is not registered.
If I were you , in the meantime  I would not engage with these people. If you and your neighbours have concerns re drugs etc. make an appointment with the local superintendent and outline these concerns. If these people are dangerous, pass on your concerns . We had a similar situation and the local gardai told us to have nothing to do with them. The house was raided and they were evicted. The whole thing in Ireland with landlords, antisocial behaviour from tenants and their total disregard for neighbours rights is disgraceful but as I read today that 1 in 4 TD's are landlords why am I not surprised that nothing is done. You have my sympathy.
Also remember that if you get nowhere when you have found said landlord , you can always report him to the taxman. If he is paying his correct taxes, no harm done and if he isn't , well ,he is making illegal income at everyone else's expense and as he obviously doesn't give a fiddler's about you and your neighbours , why should you care if he has a bit of hassle?


----------



## shesells (19 Apr 2009)

Report the house to enforcement@prtb.ie - won't take them long to track down the landlord!


----------



## Complainer (19 Apr 2009)

Unimpressed said:


> neighbours look like they might use drugs too


Just curious - what do people who use drugs look like?


----------



## S.L.F (19 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Previous threads on
> 
> S.L.F.,
> 
> Any more orders while you're at it


 
Sorry Sue Ellen.

I have read my post again and realise that it was a bit abrupt

Well if I was given the power I'd have moved it myself

And I promise I wouldn't ban anybody unless they annoyed me


----------



## JoeB (20 Apr 2009)

Well... it's not stated clearly that the rubbish is actually rubbish.. it's kids toys. Not sure much can be done there.. not a health hazard really is it?

Shouting in the house may be a problem.. but very difficult to deal with.

Allegations of drug dealing is all you have at the moment.. I agree it's suspicious but not definitive.

Landlord is most likely not registered given his absence on the list.. however is it up to the OP to report him?

Other neighbours not able to sell their house.. maybe that's something to do with the recession?

It is a very unfortunate situation.. I do understand how you'd much much rather it was different.. but there may not be much that can be done.. for example, some people store collections of broken down cars in their driveway.. looks bad but probably not illegal.. the only thing you may be able to do is to suggest to the police about the potential drug dealing .. and inform the PSTB or whatever about the landlord... but that only makes trouble for the landlord, doesn't help with the tenants, the noise, the mess or the alleged drug dealing..

It's very tricky..

Cheers


----------



## MrMan (20 Apr 2009)

why don't you organise a residents committee for your estate with the aim of making sure that the estate is kept in good condition, child friendly etc. If it is well organised you will have strength in numbers and may solve this issue and any further issues down the line.


----------



## Unimpressed (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks Everyone for all your helpful comments.
I talked to one of our neighbours last night (after another incident!) who turns out has the landlords number so hopefully we both will get to talk to him this week. 
Thanks again


----------

